# Help!!!!!



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ok, so my dads pleco just dies, it think of old age, but now one of his rainbows has a weird like bump infront of his fin and im not sure what it is. i am running low on test kitsa s in i have none at the moment, but im quite worried!please help


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

when in doubt...do some water changes


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

o, ill do a water change tommorw. um, the tank is a 20 gallon. there are is a weird combination of fish, but they have got along for like 2 years. anyway, theres 2 rainbows(ii think dwarf) 3 colombian tetras, 1 serpae tetra, 3 harlequin rasboras, and 1 flying fox. its a little overstocked, but its worked pretty dang well for quite some years. its been about 1 week since a water change, but the change was about 1/4 of the tank. big change


----------

